# acculturation = επιπολιτισμός, acculturate = επιπολιτίζω



## nickel (Oct 24, 2010)

Στο Eurovoc αποδιδόταν με το «πολιτιστική αφομοίωση». Ακολούθησαν τα εξής σχόλια στο σχετικό νήμα:

_nickel_: Πρέπει να δούμε και την _πολιτιστική επαγωγή_ και κυρίως τα μονολεκτικά _επιπολιτισμός_ και _προσπολιτισμός_. 
_Rogerios_: Παρακαλώ επειγόντως νήμα για την acculturation! Αφομοίωση φοβάμαι ότι δεν είναι ούτε με σφαίρες (βλ. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acculturation, όπου: "Il faut bien distinguer « acculturation » et « assimilation »"). Η πολιτιστική διάδραση/ αλληλεπίδραση είναι πολύ πιο κοντά, αν και όχι απολύτως ακριβείς, οπότε και οι νεολογισμοί πρέπει να μπουν στη συζήτηση.
_earion_: Acculturation = πολιτιστική διαπίδυση

Συμφωνώ ότι δεν πρόκειται για αφομοίωση, άλλωστε θα πρέπει να αφήσουμε το _cultural assimilation_ να ακολουθήσει το δικό του δρόμο. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ ότι έχει αρχίσει να ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο, με τον _*επιπολιτισμό*_ να επικρατεί ως μονολεκτική απόδοση (και τον *προσπολιτισμό* να αποδίδει το _enculturation_), με ρήμα (για το _acculturate_) *επιπολιτίζω* (π.χ. Το άγχος είναι μεγαλύτερο μεταξύ όσων επιπολιτίζονται — αποπειρώνται, δηλαδή, να ενταχθούν στην νέα κοινωνία όπου διαβιώνουν) και παθητική μετοχή *επιπολιτισμένος* (π.χ. Οι λιγότερο επιπολιτισμένοι Ελληνοκύπριοι στο Λονδίνο είχαν ψηλότερα επίπεδα άγχους). Και επίθετο *επιπολιτιστικός*, π.χ. Το επιπολιτιστικό άγχος αφορά στην ψυχολογική πίεση που ασκεί το περιβάλλον προκειμένου οι μετανάστες που εισέρχονται να αφομοιώσουν την κουλτούρα της χώρας υποδοχής

Εκεί που δεν επιβάλλεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί νεολογισμός, πιστεύω ότι μας καλύπτουν η _πολιτιστική αλληλεπίδραση_ ή _διαπίδυση_ (η ταλαίπωρη).

Διαβάζω στο λήμμα της W:
Acculturation is the exchange of cultural features that results when groups of individuals having different cultures come into continuous first hand contact; the original cultural patterns of either or both groups may be altered, but the groups remain distinct. Despite definitions and evidence that acculturation entails two-way processes of change, research and theory have continued with a focus on the adjustments and changes experienced by minorities in response to their contact with the dominant majority. [...]​Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι το _επι_— με βοηθά περισσότερο στο να αντιληφθώ προς τα πού τείνει η σημασία του όρου, από τα _αλληλ_- και _διαπίδυση_, που δίνουν έμφαση στο αμφίδρομο.

Μπορούμε δηλαδή να έχουμε τον _επιπολιτισμό_ σαν όρο για μια αμφίδρομη διαδικασία, για την ανταλλαγή και αλληλο-υιοθέτηση πολιτιστικών στοιχείων, που όμως στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι αμφίδρομη, πράγμα που ίσως ξεκαθαρίζει στο ρήμα, όπου στην ενεργητική φωνή κάποιος επιβάλλει τα δικά του και στην παθητική ο άλλος υιοθετεί. Είναι απρέπεια να πω ότι χρησιμοποιούνται όπως οι λέξεις _εκπολιτισμός_ και _εκπολιτίζω_; :)

Αποσπώ τρεις προτάσεις από το καινούργιο βιβλίο του Πίτερ Μάκριτζ _Language and National Identity in Greece, 1766-1976_:
Equally, identities are subject to manipulation. One is not born with a Greek (or any other) identity; one becomes a Greek through *a complex process of acculturation*, which normally includes one’s own desire to espouse the dominant national identity. In some cases, however, to parody Shakespeare’s Malvolio, ‘some have Greekness thrust upon them’: this applies particularly to non-Greek-speaking communities who found themselves, willy-nilly, living on Greek national territory as a result of the revolution of 1821 or later territorial wars.​
Με άλλα λόγια, τους επιπολιτίσαμε...


----------



## pidyo (Oct 24, 2010)

Ωραίο και δύσβατο νήμα. Θυμάμαι συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων για τον όρο και τα ακριβή του όρια.

Πρώτα απ' όλα, να πω πως με εκπλήσσει λίγο η περιγραφή της wiki. Τουλάχιστον στο ιστορικό κουρμπέτι, αλλά και στα αγγλικά και γαλλικά λεξικά, στην acculturation η έμφαση δεν δίνεται καθόλου στην αλληλεπίδραση των δύο ομάδων. Η σχέση είναι σαφώς ιεραρχική: μια ομάδα Β, ιεραρχικά πιο "παρακατιανή", μεταβάλλει κάποια χαρακτηριστικά της λόγω της επαφής της με μια ομάδα Α, ιεραρχικά ανώτερη και πιο "πολιτισμένη". Η acculturation δηλαδή είναι η άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος του εκπολιτισμού, στην ενεργητική σημασία του οποίου η έμφαση είναι στο ίδιο ακριβώς φαινόμενο, αλλά από την πλευρά της ομάδας Α. Απλώς η acculturation έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι είναι πιο politically correct από τον εκπολιτισμό, που ενίοτε χρησιμοποιείται ως πιο αξιολογική κρίση.

Οπότε, τα σύνθετα με επι- ή προσ- μου φαίνονται προτιμότερα. 

Και η déculturation;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Και η déculturation;


Αυτό δεν εννοεί ο όρος αποπολιτισμός;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 24, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό δεν εννοεί ο όρος αποπολιτισμός;



Α, ευχαριστώ, η προφανής επιλογή ήταν, αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι χρησιμοποιείται ήδη.


----------



## kaydee (Mar 21, 2019)

Καλησπέρα,
θα επαναφέρω το νήμα, γιατί έχω την εξής δυσκολία με το acculturation:
στο κείμενο που μεταφράζω, χρησιμοποιείται ως αντίθετο του natural endowment - το ζεύγος αντιστοιχεί στην παλιά γνωστή διάκριση φύσεως-νόμου.
Βλέπω στο Merriam-Webster, π.χ., πως το acculturation έχει και μια δεύτερη έννοια, που πλησιάζει περισσότερο την έννοια που ψάχνω: 

1 : cultural modification of an individual, group, or people by adapting to or borrowing traits from another culture
the acculturation of immigrants to American life
also : a merging of cultures as a result of prolonged contact
2 : the process by which a human being acquires the culture of a particular society from infancy

Καμία ιδέα;
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2019)

kaydee said:


> παλιά γνωστή διάκριση φύσεως-νόμου



Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς τη διάκριση nature-nurture, φύσης και ανατροφής, έμφυτων και επίκτητων χαρακτηριστικών. Αν το natural endowment είναι έμφυτη κληρονομιά, έμφυτα χαρίσματα, τότε το αντίθετο θα πρέπει να είναι κάτι σαν *επίκτητος πολιτισμός*;


----------



## kaydee (Mar 22, 2019)

Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ. Και ναι, το "επίκτητο" σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ. Βέβαια, ο "πολιτισμός" δεν φαίνεται να έχει (πλέον) τη δυναμική του "acculturation", την οποία φαίνεται να διατηρεί και ο "εκ-" και ο "επιπολιτισμός" - ή όχι; Αν, π.χ., πρέπει κανείς να μιλήσει για τη διαδικασία του "acculturation", o "πολιτισμός" δεν φαίνεται να μας καλύπτει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2019)

Το θέμα εδώ είναι αν θα δώσεις απόδοση για το _acculturation_ ή για τον αρχαίο _νόμο_, αφού ο Μ. χρησιμοποιεί το _acculturation_ για τη μετάφραση του _νόμου_. Νομίζω ότι η κατάλληλη ελληνική λέξη είναι η *έξις*, αφού «έξις δευτέρα φύσις».


----------



## kaydee (Mar 22, 2019)

Ναι, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Και μου ήρθε στον νου (κάτι που έπρεπε να είχε έρθει νωρίτερα) πως τη διάκριση φύσεως-νόμου την αποδίδουμε συχνά nature-culture (όπως εδώ, για παράδειγμα http://www.oxfordscholarship.com/vi...14617.001.0001/acprof-9780199214617-chapter-8).
Φαντάζομαι από εκεί ξεκινά και φτάνει στο acculturation. Μικρή δηλαδή σχέση με τη λέξη όπως συζητήθηκε εδώ. Και σκέφτομαι, επειδή το κεφάλαιο αφορά την παιδεία (λέξη που επίσης μας οδηγεί στο culture), μήπως πρέπει να στραφώ προς την παιδεία.


----------



## antongoun (Jul 1, 2021)

Και εδώ, σε διδακτορικό, έχει αποδοθεί με μια _-ποίηση_ που δεν την επαναλαμβάνω για να μην της δώσω +1 αποτέλεσμα. 
(569 αποτελέσματα στο γκουγκλ προς το παρόν.)


----------



## cougr (Jul 1, 2021)

antongoun said:


> Και εδώ, σε διδακτορικό, έχει αποδοθεί με μια _-ποίηση_ που δεν την επαναλαμβάνω για να μην της δώσω +1 αποτέλεσμα.
> (569 αποτελέσματα στο γκουγκλ προς το παρόν.)



Έψαξα όλη τη διατριβή να βρώ το ποίημα και τελικά... ξύπνησα.
Πάω να ετοιμάσω τον πρωινό ελληνικό καφέ μου. Τον χρειάζομαι.


----------



## pontios (Jul 2, 2021)

antongoun said:


> Και εδώ, σε διδακτορικό, έχει αποδοθεί με μια _-ποίηση_ που δεν την επαναλαμβάνω για να μην της δώσω +1 αποτέλεσμα.
> (569 αποτελέσματα στο γκουγκλ προς το παρόν.)



... ίσως, τότε :
acculturalism = επιπολιτισμός;

acculturation = επιπολιτισμοποίηση; (acculturalisation is also a term that's being used)

.... πάντα με ερωτηματικά, ποτέ σίγουρος (όχι εντελώς, αλλά σχεδόν).


----------

